# Some 3D Work.



## gothik

some 3D renders i have done. I will do these in a proper scene at some point but for the moment i am just seeing what i can and cannot do.


----------



## bitsandkits

why is the space marine so massive?


----------



## Insanity

I wish I had the time and patience to learn how to do good 3d models.


----------



## gothik

bitsandkits said:


> why is the space marine so massive?


still learning with the Space Marine on size and stuff


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Nice work I wish I had the attention span to be able to ...... ooo shiny things ....


----------



## Insanity

Well your username is Magpie.


----------



## gothik

lol yeah lots of shiny things oz...we will just leave them on the side


----------



## ntaw

My buddy just got/built a 3D printer and my girlfriend just so happens to have gone to school for 3D imaging (in part).

There is much scheming...

Looks really good man!!


----------



## gothik

thanks and man is a she lol


----------



## ntaw

My apologies and duly noted :blush:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

I like the land speeder the marine needs abit of scaling. What Program do you use? I'm slowly learning Mudbox and 3DS max. Max is a bitch but i haven't got the nerve to post any of my stuff up


----------



## gothik

DAZ 3D, tried using poser but i couldn't quite get the hang of it like i did with DAZ at the moment thier programme is free to download so that was an inspiration to use it


----------



## gothik

Brother Makos Blood Angels First Company and Lord Commander Halter Jovotch 3rd Company The Rapture Fulgrims Heralds


----------



## gothik

for the Lion and Sanguinius


----------



## Magpie_Oz

HOw do you draw the base figure in these ? must take hours ?


----------



## gothik

the base figure belonged to another Warhammer fan whose name escapes me at the moment and the moment i find out will give relevant credit. The template textures were something else, there is some out there pre made but the site 3D heretics i think it was called got shut down i dont know who by, i tried lots of different ways but i was satisfied with this. All told three hours art and if i did a background a lot longer.
I am still attempting to do a base figure of my own and i think Freak 3, 4 or maybe the new 5 might do the trick. Will have to see how it works out........


----------



## gothik

i believe the base figure is (C) Obiwan, so credit due where it is deserved


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Go pro, use Zbrush! :grin:


Or Sculptris or mudbox or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Linkon

You have done good job but the concept is not clear that what you actually want to do. In you are designing first time than i must appreciate your work and you still need to do more effort.


----------

